# d-day tommorow to find out why it didn't work etc



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been trying not to think about it, but tommorow I will have to face it, got an appointment, to tell us why it didn't work and whats to happen next, I hope. I've been trying not to think about it, but I know tommorow I will be so nervous. It will be exactly 7 days before my 40 birthday, which makes me feel worse. I just don't really know what to think, what I'm suppose to say or anything. I just know they better not just say sorry it didn't work you've got no hope goodbye. The waiting is the worst thing.


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wondering how you got on today?  

Amanda x


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi thanks for asking Amanda..I more or less knew what would happen but I was hoping it might be different. He told us that they had to stop it because more or less nothing was growing much and not very fast, which was because of my age, and they couldn't try again as I will be 40 next week( on the nhs I mean) . So our only option is to go private, which means we need to find about £5,000 I think he said. My bf asked if he thought it was worth trying again after the result we had, and he said the might be a chance I would get pregnant but it's still less because of my age, again. The only slight hope I have is donor, my sister had said she would donate. But I don't want to put pressure on her to do it, having to go through it all. At the moment I just feel like I'm in a void, I don't know what to think or do or anything but then I'm also trying to carry on with life as normal. I've done all the crying, being angry the other week, and I know if I break down now, I will find it hard to stop. As you can see my minds all over the place. I am going to the counseller tommorow, which I'm hoping will help me. I keep hoping a miracle will happen, like I fall pregnant naturally. But some hope!  Sorry I seem depressing, thankyou again for thinking of me.


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Rosie
I had my BFN 2 weeks ago, I know how you feel.  Although I am younger (38 next Feb) I have been private already as I am too old for NHS in my part of the country and they wont fund my treatments.  (Dont start me on that...!)  Anyway, just wanted to say - get a second opinion before you give up.  Get all your records you have had so far and go for a private consultation (normally around £200).  There are women out there who get pregnant after 40.  Dont give up - just yet.
I went to counseller this week, I feel better.  Hope you will feel better soon.  
2012 could be our year! 
x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Rosie, Just wanted to send a  , couldnt read and run, I hope wherever your journey takes you next it is to a happier place in your life xxx


----------

